
An introduction to the Julia language, part 2 - leephillips
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/764001/1bdd9aaea43a2b81/
======
shele
Someone with lwn account could point out `julia> (g ∘ f)(x)` and the plans to
revamp `|>` to rsidd over there.

~~~
leephillips
I added a comment there, thank you.

